# ONE MORE SLEEP TO GOOOO! EEEEEK pink or blue pink or blue?



## Beautiful11

Sorry ladies just couldnt hold my excitement i have my 20 week scan tomorrow at 8.30AM :happydance::happydance::happydance: and to make me feel even better ive made it to the 20 week mark! :thumbup: So happy today and little bubs is jumping about too :dohh: of course im slightly anxious that is all what its suppose to be too but im trying to put that to the back of my head and keep with the excitement is anybody else finding pink or blue pink or blue tomorrow?!?! :pink: :blue: xxx


----------



## Ladybuggz

I am! At 5:30pm though, really hate the late appointment. Trying to stay calm and cross fingers! Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I wish i was :( ive got a private sexing scan friday morning and i cannot wait!! What are use hoping for?


----------



## Emzy1

Good luck for tomorow :) You have a great appointment nice and early.


----------



## Lisa_84

So exciting, good luck!!!


----------



## Jonesy25

aah dont know how im going to sleep!!!


----------



## Beautiful11

I feel the same normally i cant wait to sleep! haha but i dont know how im going too tonight!! its our first baby so i dont mind so much but i have a strong feeling its a boy! not long to go now and i know i feel so lucky to have such an early appointment even if it is my only day off all week will be so worth getting out of bed for :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Jonesy25

Aww hope its perfect hun!! Yours is an hour before mine so hoping i read your update before i have mine =)


----------



## BabyLuv88

I have an appoitement in a week and I can't wait... everytime I try to find out... baby's legs are closed :(


----------



## Storm1jet2

How exciting! I have to wait until 4th October... Post when you find out!


----------



## ClairAye

Good luck! :D
You have such a good appointment time, no waiting around all day lol :)


----------



## Xpecta

Oh!! I can't wait to hear what you've got!!


----------



## Lucy3

Yay! So exciting! Keep us posted! I have to wait till oct 2, seems like so far away still!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Good luck :)


----------



## Beautiful11

I will know in an hours time! eeeeee im thinking im going to pop! haha will deffo keep you all updated if this baby shows us! xx


----------



## mybabydreams

Good luck hun! We found out we are team :blue:last Thursday (we were convinced it was another girl)! Either way its lovely, and its 50/50 chance of either gender, so you may just be right! xxxx


----------



## mama2connor

Good luck for today, i'll be checking back to see what bubs is! :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck ladies


----------



## Beautiful11

Baby Blip is a BOY! :blue::cloud9: he is absolutely PERFECT mothers instinct was right in my case so so so in love xxx


----------



## mybabydreams

Welcome to team :blue:!!!!! How exciting for you!!! xxx


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations on Team :blue: :D


----------



## Storm1jet2

Yay congratulations on your baby boy and your spot on mothers instinct! :)


----------



## Mummylou23

congratulations huni x


----------



## Emzy1

Yey congratulations on your baby boy :)


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Congratulations!! Everyone i know is having boys!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Congrats!!! We find out tomorrow :)

You can start buying boys colours! Xx


----------



## Jonesy25

Congrats...my baby was being cheeky had legs closed!! The sonographer thinks boy but im probably going to get a gender scan!


----------



## BlueJayBabe

Aww you were right!!! Congrats! I find out in a couple hours too! Cannot WAIT!!


----------



## Beautiful11

Keep us posted!! :happydance: yeah im SOOOOO happy went and bought my pram out right today and i have it delivered on the 20th of oct! i even went for the teal colour because its a HE im on cloud 9! :cloud9: xx


----------



## mama2connor

Congrats on team blue!! :)


----------



## Jonesy25

The sonographer said 'probably' a boy?? What would you think? I have a re scan in 2 weeks


----------



## Beautiful11

Jonesy25 said:


> The sonographer said 'probably' a boy?? What would you think? I have a re scan in 2 weeks

Its easier to see boy bits then girly bits so id say more than likely xx


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations on team blue xx:hugs:


----------



## Xpecta

That's so wonderful!!!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Congratulations!


----------



## Lucy3

Yay for your little :blue:!!


----------



## Beautiful11

Thanks girls :) xx


----------



## onceisenough1

:blue::blue: yayyy


----------



## Lisa_84

Congratulations!!


----------

